# AMBully History?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Would anyone be kind enough to post the history on them? :hug:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will tell you know what I know..not going to mention names or so. But since the apbt was split into two directions, one staying as it was meant for pit fighting and then the second direction which was showing the dog changed drastically. Psysically and mentally a completely different breed, the dog became heavier and the proportions changed dramatically as well as the gameness. People continued to breed heavier dogs with bigger heads and stockier, in the 80's some dude got a specimen lol which was extremely heavier and shorter and from then people started morphing the dog by adding bulldog and mastiff depending on the direction they wanted to take. The originators of the AMBULLY state that the Bully dog was the result of crossing gamedogs(apbts) and amstaffs(showdogs) however, they cannot guarantee that "some" people decided to "mix" other breeds to achieve the look. IT is argued that the people that wanted the shorter stockier, so called pocket pit, added a lot of english bulldog. While the XXL Bully crowd allegedly added, neapolitan mastiff, cane corso to increase the size of the dog. Because the breedings were done solely based on looks, there is no set standard and how the dog's temperament should be. You have shorter pocket pits that may have the drive of a english bulldog, while other may have more gamedog bred in them giving them increased stamine and drive<-- which should not be confused with game. The larger dogs xxls might be prone to human agression since the mastiff family comes from a line of dogs bred to protect and guard. Overall it is a vary diverse group of dogs in which there is not set standard and basically can look from one extreme to the other and behave different as well..


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ambully was created by a breeder that wanted to make a name for himself!
he paper hung some pedigrees and bred mastiff's with apbt/amstaffs hung the papers
on those dogs and bred to what is considered the foundation dog of razor's edge which was an amstaff not a APBT. this is how he got the distinct look he was after and started selling puppies for $3K and lied to everyone representing them as APBT's instead of what they were. they are nice dogs and awesome pets and im glad they are now there own breed but i HATE liars. i didnt just hear these stories i know alot of the original breeders of the line. 

in no way is this meant to take away from the ambully or to start a "i hate bullies" thread cause i dont, so please dont take it that way.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

decent post's!
I believe todays pocket pit is a french bulldog cross many times.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

supposedly david wilson was one of the first to import the presa canario to the uninted states[from his own admission].
others say mack harris from panda turf was the first i believe.
although i saw his dogs[mack harris's] and they were not what they were advertised as.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright here we go. The said founder of the breed is Dave Wilson, acoording to what he says he visioned a dog that has the willing to please like APBT, but with a thicker bone mass and no DA. So he began crossing APBT with Amstaffs. These are the big names that you will see throwing knuckles, purple rose of cairo, sage etc. Most of these dogs were of CH amstaff blood.

Now in the process alot of fixing and mixing has been going around, breeders wanted to further exaggerate the features on the dogs. This is where all the shortcuts came in and everything went south, paper hanging also came into play. It is said Dave Wilson had some type of hook up through the UKC.

pocket bully- French bulldog, EB, Olde EB etc, crosses

XXL- Mastiff ie. cane corso, bull mastiff, english mastiff, I have even seen a few to look like the have a little Neo

Now no one knows the exact mixes or exactly when they came into play, I was just guessing from what I have seen. Also, lately a few breeders have developed a little more consistency so it is pretty much bully to bully. But, that has still lead to bowed legs and weak pasterns, but hey Rome wasn't built in a day.

Hope this helps others may clarify a little more for ya.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I like whaT is said here,although not applying to the american bully type dog,it can be compared[this is the performance ab's breeder speaking on there history and his line,makes good sence.[aspenrarekennels].
*Anything past Snowbird, within her pedigree, is purely fictional, as is most of the pedigrees from these great bulldogs. Rather than accept the fact that they are unregistered, folks often feel the need to make up pedigrees, and while lying often make up some whoppers. As a serious breeder for over 15 years, I feel that faking a pedigree is the equivalent to faking a protection title, eight generations of my own line has been an education, a pleasure and hard work. I would love to breed to or own, any great "woods" bulldog, but I would not feel compelled to make up a pedigree. If they had the ability of the bulldogs above, without question, but many are breeding to dogs that look like old working dogs. Which is like saying , hey that guy looks he he could play football, it means nothing.
*

[/B]


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I get it now.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i also like this quote again not pertaining to the american bully but the american bulldog,but it translates well,again from aspenrare kennels site.
*I'm not going to start with wild tale of bulldogs catching in England, coming over on the Mayflower and breeding within the deep south for a couple of hundred years until a Allen Scott and John D Johnson decided to breed to the public. It doesn't really matter how or where the breed came from. For several decades they have bred true, some outstanding breeding programs have produced jewels and more importantly consistencies within their own programs, however with all breeds for every great breeder there are three to four dozen that inadvertently destroy their effort and hard work. I was once told, you just don't know what's in your bulldogs past what you have produced yourself. A piece of paper and a man's word is all you have.*


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is some info on the AM Bullies, I hope you find it useful

Staffy Lovin: American Bully v. APBT


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's a bunch... Bully info for ya


----------

